# versus spidey pics..



## versus (Jan 6, 2005)

here's a butt shot of my arboreal..  and my gbb


----------



## versus (Jan 6, 2005)

somemore...


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice pictures. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## versus (Jan 6, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Nice pictures. What kind of camera are you using?


NIKON 4200


----------



## David Burns (Jan 6, 2005)

Is the 3rd pic a xenesthis sp. "white"


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 6, 2005)

sweet pics man.. :clap:


----------



## versus (Jan 7, 2005)

some extras taken today....


----------



## omer (Jan 7, 2005)

veri nice versicolor.


----------



## versus (Jan 14, 2005)

just some pics taken today...
my o.hainana and h.schmidti...


----------



## versus (Jan 14, 2005)

No name said:
			
		

> Hi Versus,
> 
> Thanks for sharing these awesome photos.
> Nice asian species you have got there.
> ...


----------



## zactse (Jan 16, 2005)

nice shots!  :drool:  ;P


----------



## versus (Jan 16, 2005)

zactse said:
			
		

> nice shots!  :drool:  ;P


thanks, dear.. :wall:


----------



## versus (Jan 26, 2005)

just some updates...


----------



## Freddie (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice pics!

Hmmm.. specially that first butt pic LOL


----------



## Jetzie (Jan 26, 2005)

WOA Versus, nice versicolour!
where did u aquire that from ?
DAMN pretty!


----------



## Bearo (Jan 26, 2005)

The 3 latest pictures... B. bohemi and ? and ?  :? 
What are the 2 asians you got there?


----------



## versus (Jan 28, 2005)

freshly molted...


----------



## versus (Feb 16, 2005)

some pics taken today...


----------



## versus (Feb 16, 2005)

another two...
my murinus needs a hug from you guys! LOL...


----------



## evil_educator (Feb 16, 2005)

very very nice pictures. Nice collection


----------



## reptillian (Feb 16, 2005)

i love the violet coloured t what species is it?


----------



## versus (Feb 16, 2005)

reptillian said:
			
		

> i love the violet coloured t what species is it?


which one do u meant?


----------



## versus (Feb 16, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> very very nice pictures. Nice collection


thanks for the compliments.. :worship:


----------



## versus (Mar 6, 2005)

ok,i was cleaning some tanks just now, so thought of sharing some pics which i've took today... hope u guys like them... thanks...


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 6, 2005)

I am gonna have to ask u to start labeling ur pics!!    They all look great,  :drool: but i am at a lose on what some of them are. 
Wait, it is best u dont tell me. I dont need more Ts on my wishlist.  :}


----------



## versus (Mar 6, 2005)

and lastly, here's a pic of my cyriopagopus sp thorelli/schioedtei....adult female 7.5-8 " just molted around 3-4days ago...

sorry for the blurry pic anyway... it can't stay still,  fast and keep moving around,and i can't take a better pic, hope this one will do..... :wall:


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 6, 2005)

How is that blurry?  :} u need to see my pics, if u think that is blurry.


----------



## versus (Mar 11, 2005)

a lil' update, my chilobrachys huahini and my aphonopelma chalcodes...


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 11, 2005)

the boehmei is sweet... =P~~


----------



## versus (Apr 2, 2005)

hmm, here's another two i took while cleaning some stuffs..
hope u guys like it..


----------

